# General > Farming & Crofting >  Farm / Barn kittens

## dousslesh

In the next few weeks Cats Protection will have a number of kittens suitable as farm/ barn cats. The kittens will be neutered ( or arrangements made for neutering if too small) They will also be wormed, flee treated and health checked. 
Cats Protection will also offer support and advice if needed to settle the kittens in their new homes. 
There is no charge for these kittens ( Although donations always greatly appreciated !) 
For further information please contact the helpline on 0345 371 4217.

----------

